# Looking for a bow



## Mr. President (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm looking for a bow that is not entirely for beginners, but not really advanced either. It needs to suit someone who is about 5'6", somewhat muscular, in good physical shape, who doesn't mind a learning curve for a non-beginner's bow, but not something unreasonably hard.

It would be nice if the bow was not huge. Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 23, 2014)

Go to a good archery shop.  They'll steer you towards what you're interested in.  Depends on whether you're looking for a hunting bow, a target bow, etc. for example.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 24, 2014)

I honestly don't know what is the difference between a beginner or advanced bow.  There are more powerful or less powerful, good quality or poor quality materials, good or poor workmanship, but in the end it's just a bow.  Get one that isn't too powerful for you, but also one that isn't too weak for you or you will not enjoy using it.  Even a weak child's bow can kill an animal I.or a human.


----------



## Flatfish (Dec 25, 2014)

Not sure exactly what you are looking for but it is really not hard to make a functional 40-50 lb drawing weight bow from red or white oak from a lumber yard.....Google is your friend there, plenty of easy tutorials, and if you don't like it you are out only a couple of bucks/ pounds/ rubles etc


----------



## Tgace (Dec 25, 2014)

To what end? My daughter does recurve target archery. There are compound target competitors, compound 3D shooters, longbow shooters, and on and on.

Just gave her a breakdown recurve set with accoutrements for X-mas. Lancasterarchery.com was where we shopped.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 26, 2014)

How about a bow for someone who wants to be able to shoot several arrows in succession quite quickly? Are some types of bows more appropriate for that than others? I know it's ultimately up to the person, but a bow where you normally would set up a shot quicker because of some feature in it would be nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2014)

The biggest choice you will have to make it whether you want a "recurve" or a "compound" bow.  Recurve being a more traditional design and a lot of fun to just shoot.  Obviously, a compound bow is significantly better for hunting, accuracy, etc.  So it kind've depends on what you want.  In terms of speed I can shoot a compound or a recurve equally fast.  That my friend comes down to you and your training and skills.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 26, 2014)

OK, so what are the main advantages and disadvantages of picking recurve over compound? What do I gain and do I trade away?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2014)

Well  a compound bow when you draw it back there is a let off on the draw weight.  This is great so you can keep your draw for a longer period of time.  This is excellent for hunting as you can readjust easily at full draw.  Also with a compound bow you can have a peep hole for sighting which while not a scope works in the same manner.  Their are many more advantages but those are the big two.  So with a compound bow you will have reduced weight on a full draw and be able to hold it longer at full draw and also be more accurate because of the peep sight.

With a recurve they are just fun to shoot.  No advantages compared to a compound bow otherwise.  Other than that they are less complex and require less maintenance.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 27, 2014)

My kids recurve has sights, stabilizers and other dodads. But the let off point is true. The competition recurve has a "clicker" attached to the sight. It's a spring loaded metal wire that clicks at full draw. The shooter sights while reaching full draw then releases at the click.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mr. President said:


> How about a bow for someone who wants to be able to shoot several arrows in succession quite quickly? Are some types of bows more appropriate for that than others? I know it's ultimately up to the person, but a bow where you normally would set up a shot quicker because of some feature in it would be nice.


Why?  Tell us more about your goals/purposes.  That doesn't sound like hunting, for example, which is typically one aimed shot at the target critter.  It doesn't sound like typical archery competition; that's also usually aimed shots at a target.  So what are you after?


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 28, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Why?  Tell us more about your goals/purposes.  That doesn't sound like hunting, for example, which is typically one aimed shot at the target critter.  It doesn't sound like typical archery competition; that's also usually aimed shots at a target.  So what are you after?



Anybody can shoot a stationary target with some practice. I want to be better than that. I want to be able to hit moving targets on the fly with very little time. I'm sure that will take years of constant practice. I'm cool with that.

Because shooting quickly and in succession is important, I would need a bow that is relatively portable and not very heavy.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like you want to go with a recurve.  Recurves are your classic "bow and arrow" from playing cowboys and indians when you were a kid.  Bent stick, string... not much more to it.  Compound bows are more complicated and heavier.

Oh... and you might find shooting a stationary target to be harder than you think...


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 29, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Sounds like you want to go with a recurve.  Recurves are your classic "bow and arrow" from playing cowboys and indians when you were a kid.  Bent stick, string... not much more to it.  Compound bows are more complicated and heavier.
> 
> Oh... and you might find shooting a stationary target to be harder than you think...



But a recurve it a bit "punchier" than standard bows, aren't they? Something about the curve delivering a bit more power on the pull...


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mr. President said:


> But a recurve it a bit "punchier" than standard bows, aren't they? Something about the curve delivering a bit more power on the pull...


A recurve has a little more than a true straight stick -- but the reality is that you're not likely to find a half-way serious bow that's not recurve.  Maybe if you chase one down at a renn-fest or similiar place...


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 29, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> A recurve has a little more than a true straight stick -- but the reality is that you're not likely to find a half-way serious bow that's not recurve.  Maybe if you chase one down at a renn-fest or similiar place...



OK. What do you think about this one?

Gillo Barebow Recurve Riser 25 Aluminum riser


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lay your hands on one, see what you think.  Like guns, like knives, like lots of things... a lot comes down to what you like and how it feels for you.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 30, 2014)

Mr. President said:


> OK. What do you think about this one?
> 
> Gillo Barebow Recurve Riser 25 Aluminum riser



Realize that that is just the riser. You still need limbs, string, arrow rest (and probably a plunger too) and other stuff....

Riser size and limb length are determined based on your draw length.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2014)

The best advice I can give you is to go to a very good archery shop and explain your needs and they will work to set you up.  I agree you are probably looking for a recurve and they are very fun to shoot.


----------



## The Scythian (Jan 3, 2015)

Perhaps you're interested in composite bows (the original compounds, my favourite). It's possible to fire quickly and efficiently with most techniques. Think Mongols, Mughals, Scythians, et cetera. Companies like Kassai, Grozer, and Saluki make good, affordable bows. Saluki is premium if you're willing to pay a premium price. Start with a low draw weight. Historically, composite bows for war could be very powerful (upwards of 150 pounds, depending).

Here's a great resource on Eastern archery in general:

ATARN Home Page

The Paleoplanet forum and others are full of experienced composite archers.

Of course, composites are not limited to just Asiatic styles.



Cheers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey The Scythian, nice post.

I would advise the OP to go with a modern recurve based on the information he has given us.  Just for ease of use.  I have a Korean Horn Bow both a composite and the actual horn bow.  They are a lot of work and or very difficult to shoot without training in the traditional manor.  Particularly if you are utilizing the thumb ring.  The training I received helped but even then it is more difficult to work with.  Where as a modern recurve is a lot easier to use and also to get some basic instruction to begin.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 3, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey The Scythian, nice post.
> 
> I would advise the OP to go with a modern recurve based on the information he has given us.  Just for ease of use.  I have a Korean Horn Bow both a composite and the actual horn bow.  They are a lot of work and or very difficult to shoot without training in the traditional manor.  Particularly if you are utilizing the thumb ring.  The training I received helped but even then it is more difficult to work with.  Where as a modern recurve is a lot easier to use and also to get some basic instruction to begin.


What is it thAt makes it more difficult?  Is it the thumb shooting? I just do European two-finger draw on my Hungarian bows and I don't find anything different.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2015)

Well the horn bow ie. not the composite but the horn bow itself is very challenging just to string.  You definitely need special training just for that.  A horn bow is not for any kind of beginner but someone who has had training and worked up to it.  A composite horn bow is easier to string but still difficult for a beginner.  If you wish to draw with a mediterranian draw then it is easier to work with but not as easy as a recurve in feel, pull, etc  A 50 lb pull with a recurve will feel different and easier than a 50 lb pull with a composite horn bow even if you use the same draw with both.  I would say that the horn bow would feel heavier.  If you draw with the thumb ring then well you need some training and also you will have to work up to it.  Drawing with the thumb ring is a totally different way and requires training and slowly building up to a decent weight.  I grew up with recurves and compounds and for a time invested some training and time with the Korean Horn Bow.  Finally, I moved back to my true love in modern compound bows and crossbows.  These are just my observations as while I am decent with a horn bow I am in no ways an expert!


----------



## Gunner01020 (Jul 6, 2018)

Take a look at the samick sage line of bows.  They're pretty affordable and a blast to shoot.  I got mine with arrows and a spare recurve bow string and it was under $200


----------

